# Silverstone 25th 26th October



## GTR ally (May 19, 2008)

Anyone going to this GTR experience?

Ally


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

GTR ally said:


> Anyone going to this GTR experience?
> 
> Ally


It is the 25th as well as I thought it was only the 26th?


----------



## GTR ally (May 19, 2008)

your right its 26th but they are talking about being down on the 25th for me for the over night stop.


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

Yes, got my invite yesterday. Full GP circuit too 

Anders


----------



## GTR ally (May 19, 2008)

I've confirmed my invite, looking forward to tracking my own car as well as everything else that's going on. 

Well excited


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

opcorn:


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

I've not had all the info through yet, what's lined up?


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

It's good...... very good


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

Never been on track before and I'll have done three in a month by 2nd Nov :clap:


----------



## Wheels (Aug 15, 2009)

how do you get onto this then???


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Anders_R35 said:


> Never been on track before and I'll have done three in a month by 2nd Nov :clap:


Slippery slope, buddy!


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

Wheels said:


> how do you get onto this then???


I mentioned I was going to track mine when I bought it, not sure if that helped.

Anders


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

Zed Ed said:


> Slippery slope, buddy!


Eye, similar to the slope of car mods...


----------



## GTR ally (May 19, 2008)

From the invite,

This promises to be the ultimate GT-R event, where you can hear the full story of the GT-R direct from Mizuno, the driving force behind the success of this unique car.

The day will be hosted by racing driver and GT Academy judge, Rob Barff and as well as meeting Mizuno, you’ll have the chance to take part in the following activities:
- Test drive the Enhanced GT-R (MY11) on track
- Drive your own car round the world famous Silverstone GP circuit
- Meet top Nissan GT1 drivers Michael Krumm and Richard Westbrook from JR Motorsport and enjoy a hot lap in a GT-R with one of them
- Take part in competitive GT Academy driving activities, plus meet Jann Mardenborough, the latest GT Academy winner and first winner from the UK
- Technical support for your GT-R (Pre- and post track inspections free of charge)
- Book personal tuition from experienced Silverstone instructors starting from £20 per half hour or rent a GT-R from the Silverstone fleet – please call for further information

This is one GT-R Experience you can’t afford to miss. We look forward to seeing you at this prestigious event, courtesy of Nissan Motor GB.


Ally


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

Meeting the legend himself, wow


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Yet again, I am "not on the list..."


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Err, lap with Westbrook or Krumm:bowdown1:

A lap with a Le Mans 24 driver is very special too.


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

GTR ally said:


> your right its 26th but they are talking about being down on the 25th for me for the over night stop.


Ah, that makes sense, enjoy what should be a great day


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

charles charlie said:


> Yet again, I am "not on the list..."


I am sure that most GTROC members would eventually will get a Mizuno Experience if they keep their GTR's and promote the brand that is of course provided there is sufficient time in the future.

With over 1300 customers to choose from it is not surprising that they are not inviting everyone!

I think it is a big thank you to the GTROC and those like John and Ed who are championing the brand that deserve the accolade and also those who keep things confidential.


----------



## Wheels (Aug 15, 2009)

Bugger...this is a mailing list i for once would be pleased to get on...[/B]

Oh well...


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

charles charlie said:


> Yet again, I am "not on the list..."


I feel the same pain too Andy

D


----------



## Nickgtr35 (Aug 13, 2011)

I'll be there, look forward to it, can't track mine yet, running in, its only done 300 miles. Fantastic opportunity to meet the creator...


----------



## MarcR35GTR (Oct 17, 2010)

sumo69 said:


> I feel the same pain too Andy
> 
> D


Make that three of us sounds great


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

nurburgringgtr said:


> I am sure that most GTROC members would eventually will get a Mizuno Experience if they keep their GTR's and promote the brand that is of course provided there is sufficient time in the future.
> 
> With over 1300 customers to choose from it is not surprising that they are not inviting everyone!
> 
> I think it is a big thank you to the GTROC and those like John and Ed who are championing the brand that deserve the accolade and also those who keep things confidential.


John I couldn't agree more that hard working GTROC members who work tirelessly to run our club should be rewarded for those efforts.

But as has been seen in this and the previous thread, there are those with a few posts on this forum who are invited along whilst many of us who have invested extraordinary amounts of time and energy in both their cars and to help this forum who have not been invited.

As it stands I couldn't make this day anyway due to work commitments but it would have been nice to feel that I was one of the "special ones" who have warranted such an invite.


----------



## Nickgtr35 (Aug 13, 2011)

Nissan asked the dealers for names, I guess each dealer was given an allocation! I also registered myself as a member on Nissan's YOU AND NISSAN, don't know if that helped?


----------



## Nickgtr35 (Aug 13, 2011)

I understand your are right, you make me feel guilty but I have only just joined the club, looks like the onus was put on the dealers to invite customers


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

charles charlie said:


> .......t it would have been nice to feel that I was one of the "special ones" who have warranted such an invite.


Indeed evertone would like to believe they are worthy of some special experiences but I can confirm that less than half the current GTROC Boadr have been on any exclusive event. Similarly less than half the Regional Reps have been likewise rewarded for their efforts. The approach has always been to try and reward as many people as possible and to 'spread the love' as best we can. For example a while back we were invited to the launch of the computer game GT5. Only one Board member attended the rest were all keen gamers from this forum.

Some events, such as the GT1 day at Silverstone were open to all, for a nominal fee. The Annual Dinner is open to all and there will VIPs from Nissan, NHPCs and other people who have been involved with the GTR and would be great people to talk to. Other events have a far more restricted access and we try to provide access to as many people as possible but also make sure that it is NEVER the same people who benefit.

I had a meeting with Nissan earlier this week and we are already planning events for 2012. The Events Calendar already looks impressive and we still have more to add. Some of these will be announced at the Annual Awards Dinner in a few weeks so if you want to know at first hand you can always come and we will see if the hotel still has room.

We try to make it as fair as possible in providing these events to as many people as possible and to those that deserve some thanks or recognition. We will continue to do this and hope that, over time, more people get to benefit from these kinds of events


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Nickgtr35 said:


> ..... looks like the onus was put on the dealers to invite customers


The dealers were given a brief to invite prospective owners. If you've been invited your NHPC has decided not to use the limited invites as prescribed by Nissan.


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

Zed Ed said:


> Err, lap with Westbrook or Krumm:bowdown1:
> 
> A lap with a Le Mans 24 driver is very special too.



Not sure it will cut the mustard after the lap in your car last week :thumbsup:


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

charles charlie said:


> Yet again, I am "not on the list..."


I've gone back through my old notes and for the recent Nurburgring trip you was on the reserve list, which is more than I was! 

It might also interest people to know that the only reason the GTROC has been extended invitations to this event is as a direct result of the people attending the previous Nurburgring trip. As a result of what has been posted on some other forums the future of club invites to an early reveal of future cars may be in doubt and for sure some of those forums invited wont be invited back again. For the GTROC not only was Mizuno-san impressed with the people that attended he is also extremely appreciative that the GTROC has stuck to its comittment of not posting any details in advance of the official release date. As a direct result of that we have been extended invites *at the insistance af Mizuno-san* to this next event. We are the only such group to be honoured in that way. Final numbers/names/details have yet to be confirmed but it goes to prove the behaviour of some can benefit all whereas the headline grabbing people out there have prevented others from being rewarded. _Sometimes _it's really nice to be part of the GTROC! :thumbsup:


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

Fuggles said:


> I've gone back through my old notes and for the recent Nurburgring trip you was on the reserve list, which is more than I was!
> 
> It might also interest people to know that the only reason the GTROC has been extended invitations to this event is as a direct result of the people attending the previous Nurburgring trip. As a result of what has been posted on some other forums the future of club invites to an early reveal of future cars may be in doubt and for sure some of those forums invited wont be invited back again. For the GTROC not only was Mizuno-san impressed with the people that attended he is also extremely appreciative that the GTROC has stuck to its comittment of not posting any details in advance of the official release date. As a direct result of that we have been extended invites *at the insistance af Mizuno-san* to this next event. We are the only such group to be honoured in that way. Final numbers/names/details have yet to be confirmed but it goes to prove the behaviour of some can benefit all whereas the headline grabbing people out there have prevented others from being rewarded. _Sometimes _it's really nice to be part of the GTROC! :thumbsup:


+ 1 :thumbsup:


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

Fuggles said:


> I've gone back through my old notes and for the recent Nurburgring trip you was on the reserve list, which is more than I was!
> 
> It might also interest people to know that the only reason the GTROC has been extended invitations to this event is as a direct result of the people attending the previous Nurburgring trip. As a result of what has been posted on some other forums the future of club invites to an early reveal of future cars may be in doubt and for sure some of those forums invited wont be invited back again. For the GTROC not only was Mizuno-san impressed with the people that attended he is also extremely appreciative that the GTROC has stuck to its comittment of not posting any details in advance of the official release date. As a direct result of that we have been extended invites *at the insistance af Mizuno-san* to this next event. We are the only such group to be honoured in that way. Final numbers/names/details have yet to be confirmed but it goes to prove the behaviour of some can benefit all whereas the headline grabbing people out there have prevented others from being rewarded. _Sometimes _it's really nice to be part of the GTROC! :thumbsup:


+1 absolutely John :thumbsup:


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

+1





Fuggles said:


> I've gone back through my old notes and for the recent Nurburgring trip you was on the reserve list, which is more than I was!
> 
> It might also interest people to know that the only reason the GTROC has been extended invitations to this event is as a direct result of the people attending the previous Nurburgring trip. As a result of what has been posted on some other forums the future of club invites to an early reveal of future cars may be in doubt and for sure some of those forums invited wont be invited back again. For the GTROC not only was Mizuno-san impressed with the people that attended he is also extremely appreciative that the GTROC has stuck to its comittment of not posting any details in advance of the official release date. As a direct result of that we have been extended invites *at the insistance af Mizuno-san* to this next event. We are the only such group to be honoured in that way. Final numbers/names/details have yet to be confirmed but it goes to prove the behaviour of some can benefit all whereas the headline grabbing people out there have prevented others from being rewarded. _Sometimes _it's really nice to be part of the GTROC! :thumbsup:


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

John, I agree with everything you've said and just to clarify, any small (and I mean small) feeling of obvious disappointment I may have at being overlooked for these very special events is not in anyway pointed towards GTROC or its board/committee, as I understand what Nissan is using them for. 

It seems that Nissan is using these events to introduce many new R35 owners to their recently acquired cars but it's such a shame most of them know so little about their new cars or the man behind them that the enormity of the event will be lost on so many of them.

I suppose that's what really feeds my sense of disappointment.

I just hope there will be other opportunities to meet Mizuno-san in the future.


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Arcam said:


> +1 absolutely John :thumbsup:


Hear hear, I was lucky enough to go to the Ring last year as Nissan Ambassador for the GTROC and was profoundly jealous of the guys going this year as I know what fun they would have had.

I will be heading up to this event to arrive around lunchtime on 26th as have a board meeting in the morning which I cant miss and my car inz having bell housing done) but looking forward to chucking an MY11 round the GP circuit. Helmet being polished as we speak (and don't bother making jokes I have just done them all in my head!).

Look forward to seeing you all there and seeing Mizuno San again!


----------



## Nickgtr35 (Aug 13, 2011)

Hey Charles Charlie even though i got my new car 2 weeks ago, I have been lucky enough to drive my mates 09 car many times. I have just joined GTROC as a new owner but you can rest assure that the enormity of this event will not be lost on me. I can imagine that you are dissapointed? don't give up? go and see your dealer and ask for an invite cheers Nick


----------



## pootang (Sep 23, 2011)

I've been watching this forum for a couple of years now and I am surprised to see the people that do nothing to support Nissan/Nhpc's are surprised that they don't have an invite. I was offered a place by my Nhpc because I have stuck by them and yes they are not cheep but I have been loyal to them and Nissan this I think said more to them than nice words on the forum,let alone the slating that some members insist on giving both Nissan and the Hpc's. So lesson to all the negative members on here they do see what is said about them so Don't bit the hand that could feed you a nice surprise.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

pootang said:


> I've been watching this forum for a couple of years now and I am surprised to see the people that do nothing to support Nissan/Nhpc's are surprised that they don't have an invite. I was offered a place by my Nhpc because I have stuck by them and yes they are not cheep but I have been loyal to them and Nissan this I think said more to them than nice words on the forum,let alone the slating that some members insist on giving both Nissan and the Hpc's. So lesson to all the negative members on here they do see what is said about them so Don't bit the hand that could feed you a nice surprise.


Well well well...

My 2 and half years of servicing at Middlehursts, 3 transmission oil changes, 3 separate oil and brake fluid changes, 1 set of tyres and 1 set of discs and pads fitted by them, as well new driver's door glass. 

Total cost of my commitment to my HPC?

Around *£10,000* over those 2 and a half years, not withstanding a deposit paid for my £53k 09 GTR 1 year before the car was launched in the UK.

So, I'm more than comfortable in my investment in both my HPC and Nissan UK .

But thanks for sharing your ignorance with the rest of us.


----------



## pootang (Sep 23, 2011)

My 2 and half years of servicing at Middlehursts, 3 transmission oil changes, 3 separate oil and brake fluid changes, 1 set of tyres and 1 set of discs and pads fitted by them, as well new driver's door glass. 

Total cost of my commitment to my HPC?

Around £10,000 over those 2 and a half years, not withstanding a deposit paid for my £53k 09 GTR 1 year before the car was launched in the UK.

So, I'm more than comfortable in my investment in both my HPC and Nissan UK .

But thanks for sharing your ignorance with the rest of us.

Some of us have shown the same commitment and more in that sort of time as you but I am only pointing out how you are seen on here. Sorry to offend but only say what I see.
I am on my second R35 and I too have spent alot of money and loyalty to Nissan/Nhpc's so I am happy with my ignorance but they say the truth hurts!!!


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

I dont think you will be hearing anymore Andy....

I know what you mean that one or 2 chosen for the Ring trip have contributed little, if anything on here - glad to stand corrected though..

FWIW you deserve a place a long way before me, but it still leaves a little bit of a nasty taste.

D


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

pootang said:


> I am only pointing out how you are seen on here. Sorry to offend but only say what I see.
> I am on my second R35 and I too have spent alot of money and loyalty to Nissan/Nhpc's so I am happy with my ignorance but they say the truth hurts!!!


Sunshine, you're so far off the mark you should stop digging the hole.

Feel free to spend some of your time checking over some of the 3600 posts over 3.5 years to see my contribution to fellow R35 GTR owners, as well as my loyalty to Middlehursts in particular.

I would say you see very little, so yes, you are speaking from a position of utter ignorance.

I'm more than happy with how I'm viewed on here thanks.

Why dont you add to the community since you've apparently owned R35s for many years?

You never know, you might actually add something to other GTR owners other than ignorant opinions.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

sumo69 said:


> ....... one or 2 chosen for the Ring trip have contributed little, if anything on here - glad to stand corrected though


More than happy to. Tell me which ones and I will give you a qualified reason why they went. By the way, the final list was not a GTROC presented list but an agreement between the GTROC and Nissan. I spent about 40 minutes on the phone to Nissan discussing this when they first approached the GTROC, whilst sitting on the beech on holiday, instead of playing with my daughter; much to the annoyance of my wife. If we got the list wrong I am happy to accept that but I don't think we did and will happily explain why certain individuals got a place - either by PM on on the forum. 

Remember there is a lot of work goes on 'behind the scenes' and not everyone is eagerly posting stuff up on the forum rather they are just getting on with making things happen. If you saw the recent GT Academy event advertised for example, that did not just 'happen out of the blue'. It took a lot of emails and several conference calls before a meeting with both Nissan and Silverstone. Then a second meeting with Silverstone, attended by two GTROC people, before more emails and eventually agreement on what we could do. Since then activity has been equally busy looking at what else we can do from this as a start and also what we need to do to make it better.


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

charles charlie said:


> John I couldn't agree more that hard working GTROC members who work tirelessly to run our club should be rewarded for those efforts.
> 
> But as has been seen in this and the previous thread, there are those with a few posts on this forum who are invited along whilst many of us who have invested extraordinary amounts of time and energy in both their cars and to help this forum who have not been invited.
> 
> As it stands I couldn't make this day anyway due to work commitments but it would have been nice to feel that I was one of the "special ones" who have warranted such an invite.


+1. Nothing in my inbox which is a little saddening as i never got a sniff of the recent Ring event either. Hey ho, i guess i must just be on the wrong list Never won **** all on the lottery either

Can only echo Andrew's comments. I'd love to get invited to everything, but fully understand that will never happen & any saddness is directed at purely my misfortune.

@pootang. Perhaps wind your neck in just a little as whilst no-one doubts what you may or may not have spent with Nissan/NHPC, with your post count of 2 on what is the primary focal point for UK GT-R owners, you're "how to make friends & influence people" training may have fallen on deaf ears. Am i a tad jealous that you have an invite & i don't? hell yes. But am i more worthy than you for an invite or you more worthy than me? hell no.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

The recent 'Ring event was just one recent event. Previously there have been other firsts and some are more open to members than others. e.g. the Geneva Motor Show Launch and VIP passes, or the Tokyo Launch and VIP passes, or GT1, or the London Motor Show and yacht lunch. I can also recall events going way back to before the R35 was even available for viewing by the press. 

These type of events will always be limited and we can try and make them go as far as possible but for sure it's never an easy task. There are no 'favourites' for this and no 'old pals act', for example less than half the current Board have yet to go on any sort of limited availability type event! There will, for sure, be more events in the future and the conversations with Nissan and others will only go to make this more commonplace. However it will always be a case of trying to fit a lot of pints into a very small glass. But the very fact that so many people have the air of little green monsters about them proves two things: 1) just how well the relationship is working with Nissan and the value the GTROC brings; 2) how passionate some people are about the Nissan GT-R


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

Fuggles said:


> The recent 'Ring event was just one recent event. Previously there have been other firsts and some are more open to members than others. e.g. the Geneva Motor Show Launch and VIP passes, or the Tokyo Launch and VIP passes, or GT1, or the London Motor Show and yacht lunch. I can also recall events going way back to before the R35 was even available for viewing by the press.
> 
> These type of events will always be limited and we can try and make them go as far as possible but for sure it's never an easy task. There are no 'favourites' for this and no 'old pals act', for example less than half the current Board have yet to go on any sort of limited availability type event! There will, for sure, be more events in the future and the conversations with Nissan and others will only go to make this more commonplace. However it will always be a case of trying to fit a lot of pints into a very small glass. But the very fact that so many people have the air of little green monsters about them proves two things: 1) just how well the relationship is working with Nissan and the value the GTROC brings; 2) how passionate some people are about the Nissan GT-R


Perfectly put John


----------



## Rich-GT (Apr 2, 2008)

Well to honest, choosing who goes on events like this one on the 26th is I guess a thankless task. It does however look a bit confusing; on the one hand it looks like HPC’s seem to have been guided towards “New customers only” 



Fuggles said:


> The dealers were given a brief to invite prospective owners. .



However on the other, looking at the agenda.



GTR ally said:


> - Drive your own car round the world famous Silverstone GP circuit
> -	Technical support for your GT-R (Pre- and post track inspections free of charge)


To benefit from this you would, erm, already need to own a car?


I just hope the HPC’s also value the fact that some of us put our cars in front of the public on regular occasions. I have sprinted my GT-R since I took delivery, and am to my knowledge the only person regularly sprinting an R35? 




Have won my class over a dozen times, competed in the Brighton Speed Trials, winning my class and getting the GT-R into the Top 6 Run off twice.



So could they know this? Well changes to gearbox oil ought to be an indicator, and if they had shown a bit more concern after my off at Rockinham that their delivery time of 6 Weeks for a new front wheel bearing, would somewhat ruin my sprinting season. ( I got one for less money in a week from the States) or if they do actually read these Forums? 



pootang said:


> So lesson to all the negative members on here they do see what is said about them so Don't bit the hand that could feed you a nice surprise.


Then perhaps so?

Well that’s probably well & truly blotted my copybook, but I feel better.  Off on Saturday for the final event of the season for me at Castle Combe.


Rich


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Best of luck Rich and yes you can drive your own car at the event as I understand it - but it doesn't have to be a GT-R so could be R8 or, heaven forbid, a 911 and so you can compare and contrast. Also potential 09 or 10 upgrade customers who have a GT-R but looking at MY12.


----------



## pippyrips (Oct 5, 2009)

Got my invite today -former owner who is considering a return to the fold...should be a great day.

Are any of you with mapped GTRs going to be out on track? Would love to experience what a stage 2+ set-up feels like 

Anyone know if the invites are +1's?


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Apologies if this has been covered already,but will non GTR owner's have any incentive's like this,even if we are not looking at buying an R35 GTR now?

I simply cannot afford to buy one,and can't afford to go away on such trips abroad in the past,nor in the future really due to the costs involved. I've got my R34 GTR and am running it on a fairly tight budget which doesn't leave loads of money left over each month.

It would however,be great to have these things like private day's given to the non R35 owner's,the GT1 day was great though and I am not complaining,just wishing that they don't forget about the folk who have supported Nissan long before the R35 was launched,I've been involved and interested in Skyline's for over 8 year's now,cut my heart open and it'll say GTR on it 

This will be something that I do intend on bringing up in the AGM when i'm there,and will love to see something develop from there,and hopefully also meet the people who are coming over to Silverstone since the AGM is only a few days before it


----------



## pip (Mar 28, 2003)

You can take a guest at a cost of £50.00, payable before the event.


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

I had a call from Silverstone today to collect my details and I paid £50 for my dad.

Anders


----------



## pippyrips (Oct 5, 2009)

Is one that's going not taking a guest? The Silverstone events team originally said I could take 2 people. After sharing the good news with my chums the Events team have contacted me to say I can only take one... If anyone has a spare guest allocation I'd be very grateful


----------



## Nickgtr35 (Aug 13, 2011)

pippyrips said:


> Is one that's going not taking a guest? The Silverstone events team originally said I could take 2 people. After sharing the good news with my chums the Events team have contacted me to say I can only take one... If anyone has a spare guest allocation I'd be very grateful


Hi
Just sent you a PM with my phone number


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2010)

Anyone booking the Academy cars on Wednesday? £450 for 1Hr 20Mins.


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

Struggling to contain my excitement:bowdown1:


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

w8pmc said:


> Struggling to contain my excitement:bowdown1:


Indeed!

If anyone else from the North West would like to join a small convoy (Paul and I) we should be hitting the M62/M6 junction around 13:30 tomorrow


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Austin said:


> Anyone booking the Academy cars on Wednesday? £450 for 1Hr 20Mins.


makes the £400 per head for an entire day with instructor look very cheap! Okay admitted foru people per car but even so an absolute bargain! Full details of the next one coming soon


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

w8pmc said:


> Struggling to contain my excitement:bowdown1:


+1:clap:


----------



## scoobyc (May 15, 2011)

Austin said:


> Anyone booking the Academy cars on Wednesday? £450 for 1Hr 20Mins.


Is that in car time?


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Previously cars are only used for 40 minutes per hour so not sure. Also you couldn't drive flat out for that amount of time without a break anyway so I'm guessing that allows one car to be used for 2 hours, giving you some time and then 40 minutes for them to do a service afterwards


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2010)

scoobyc said:


> Is that in car time?


I did query that with the girl I was in contact with and this is what she said "_To confirm, there would be an instructor with you at all times whilst inside one of the hire cars. If you are paying to hire, then you would remain in that vehicle with instructor for that entire session, which, by the time you have familiarised yourself with the vehicle will be approx 1 hour of driving time per session._"


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

That's a great price if it includes the fuel as well, you could burn 2 tanks of fuel in an hour if not more.

Anders


----------



## scoobyc (May 15, 2011)

That sounds like a very good deal. Shame I wasn't invited! 



Fuggles said:


> makes the £400 per head for an entire day with instructor look very cheap! Okay admitted foru people per car but even so an absolute bargain! Full details of the next one coming soon


It actually sounds like more in car time for less money without the waiting around John, unless I've picked something up wrong?


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

scoobyc said:


> That sounds like a very good deal. Shame I wasn't invited!


Did you not see the GT Academy Track day we posted in the UK Events Section a few weeks back?


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2010)

She didn't mention fuel at all so not sure if it's included, but you're right it would be a great deal if it was. I also asked what the excess was but she failed to answer that.


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Just need to get my puncture sorted and I'm ready.

Can't wait.


----------



## scoobyc (May 15, 2011)

Fuggles said:


> Did you not see the GT Academy Track day we posted in the UK Events Section a few weeks back?


I was at it! My comment was with regards to the event this week and actually thought this provides a better deal on the face of it, sorry.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Oh sorry I couldn't remember who was at the first GTROC GT Academy event. We are working on changing it for next time and have taken on baord all the comments received


----------



## scoobyc (May 15, 2011)

No problem and thanks for your efforts.


----------



## Varsity (Oct 24, 2009)

Will this be the largest UK gathering of GTRs?


----------



## s2gtr (Jun 30, 2001)

Varsity said:


> Will this be the largest UK gathering of GTRs?


I think there may have been more here, before the R35 came out?

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/60382-sixth-national-skyline-meet-30-september-2006-a.html

Dave.


----------



## Varsity (Oct 24, 2009)

Sorry, meant R35


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

Varsity said:


> Sorry, meant R35


I would think so, 80 RSVPs along with the Academy cars etc, OK, not all 80 may arrive in a R35 but I still think it will be a huge gathering.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

Arcam said:


> I would think so, 80 RSVPs along with the Academy cars etc, OK, not all 80 may arrive in a R35 but I still think it will be a huge gathering.


What, even bigger than a BBQ @ Magics :bawling: :chuckle:


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

More likely, the biggest gathering of 911 and M3 owners ever, all looking to change up, lol


----------



## Naranja (Dec 4, 2008)

In case anyone is interested: there's a group meeting at Slough HPC then heading up the A355 to J2 of the M40 where I'm meeting them. This will be about 0715 tomorrow morning.


----------



## paul__k (Dec 8, 2007)

Looking forward to it!

Notice the location is at the National Pits straight (Jimmy Brown centre) not the International pits straight where we were at with the acadamy cars.


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

paul__k said:


> Looking forward to it!
> 
> Notice the location is at the National Pits straight (Jimmy Brown centre) not the International pits straight where we were at with the acadamy cars.


Handier for the petrol pumps!

I'll hit M1 M25 junction around 6.30am.

Was planning a stop after that, maybe Toddington, then Shell at Towcester ( up A5 from MK junction) for vpower.


----------



## Naranja (Dec 4, 2008)

Zed Ed said:


> Handier for the petrol pumps!
> 
> I'll hit M1 M25 junction around 6.30am.
> 
> Was planning a stop after that, maybe Toddington, then Shell at Towcester ( up A5 from MK junction) for vpower.


If you fancy it Ed, I'm meeting Steve from Slough HPC at 0640 at the petrol station near Hunton Bridge (close to where you'll be passing), then we're popping to J2 of the M40 to meet the rest, roads a bit more interesting that way? Not much time for coffee but a fuel stop is planned...


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

See you all for lunch tomorrow! Can't get up there before then but looking forward to catching up with everyone.


----------



## Aerodramatics (Feb 10, 2008)

Setting off, bright and early! Looking forward to it.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

Leaving in 15mins.

Robbie


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Have a great day guys, we want the feedback too!!!


----------



## Dougie335 (Sep 29, 2009)

What! still no pics. Where are they all. You can post from the pub you know.


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

I will post up my comments on today when i stop grinning ....just the best day ever....start to finish it was 1st class....feel very privileged to have been there!


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Write-ups, comments and photos/videos should be in the post-event section please. Also, for those attending today (or yesterday) please respect the request of confidentiality made by Mizuno-san himself 

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/157549-my2012-day-silverstone.html#post1531249


----------



## Ryan.g (Jul 27, 2007)

Looks like a great day out!

Jamie W is a true gent and a natural behind the wheel. :thumbsup:


----------



## Varsity (Oct 24, 2009)

:clap:

Good to see the usual suspects came of the track.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

Varsity said:


> :clap:
> 
> Good to see the usual suspects came of the track.


Too funny but not funny being the passenger in one of the cars that did come off :thumbsup:


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

Varsity said:


> :clap:
> 
> Good to see the usual suspects came of the track.


Go on - embarass those with little talent!!!

I think all the "offs" were in the afternoon - and the track was fully dry as well unlike first thing where you had to be careful in places...or go sideways like me!!

D


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

sumo69 said:


> Go on - embarass those with little talent!!!
> 
> I think all the "offs" were in the afternoon - and the track was fully dry as well unlike first thing where you had to be careful in places...or go sideways like me!!
> 
> D


What happens on track stays on track (not personally guilty)


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

There were a couple grass tracking (not me) in the morning....brooklands was particularly slippy if you were driving White cars


----------



## Varsity (Oct 24, 2009)

sumo69 said:


> Go on - embarass those with little talent!!!
> 
> I think all the "offs" were in the afternoon - and the track was fully dry as well unlike first thing where you had to be careful in places...or go sideways like me!!
> 
> D


No, it was a great day, some learnt, some not, obviously.

Who said anything about talent??

Cheers


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

There is a section for post event chat etc. Can we keep this stuff there so everyone can find it to read about? Thank you


----------

